# Best Pheasant hunting in michigan



## FreddyD (Jul 10, 2005)

In your opinion wheres the best overall pheasant hunting in Michigan?? I heard the tip of the thumb on this hunting show a few years back and wanted to see what you guys thought.


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

There are still decent pheasant numbers in the thumb where there is still a lot of habitat but even up there houses are going up fast. I have been looking for a decent deal on some property up that way and the vast majority is already broken down into 2 acre parcels. Who knows how long before pheasant are scarce up there as well.


----------



## gregm (Feb 13, 2002)

"Big Prarie" at Pine Hill Kennels!!!

Oh, you mean WILD phesants, do those still exist? 

Seriously, beside the Thumb, I've seen some west of Jackson toward Marshall and down toward Coldwater and also between St. Johns and Mt Plesant. When I was in College (early 90's) I would see them over by Grand Rapids (Allegan and Barry Couties) but last time I was over there hunting, I never seen anything.


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

Right behind my house when I open the gate an shoo 25-30 out


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

FreddyD said:


> In your opinion wheres the best overall pheasant hunting in Michigan?? I heard the tip of the thumb on this hunting show a few years back and wanted to see what you guys thought.


Thumb and lower MI all offer decent spotty pheasant hunting. Take the next few months and stretch the dog's legs out and do a little research.


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

gregm said:


> west of Jackson toward Marshall


My family's farm is just east of Marshall and there have always been birds around there. The problem for most people is access as it is all private land. I run the dogs there and often will put up a dozen or so birds off the 80 acres that remains. My parent's have been seeing 2 or 3 broods with 8-10 young pheasants in each lately so it will likely be a good fall. There are also a couple of coveys of bobwhite in the area that we see on occasion.

The key is habitat. Find out where an active PF chapter is located but again most birds will be on private land. Montcalm County PF will be developing upland habitat on State Land in the county over the next few years.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

There are very few strongholds left in the state I think there are three key areas and it all relates to the topography and CRP CREP programs.

The Thumb is the best IMO - followed by an area in a 60 mile radius around Alma MI or so - Then the 6 or so counties along the state line with Ohio and Indiana. 
CREP is becoming more and more popular along the water sheds for Saginaw Bay, big issue is the expiration of CRP that is not being renewed in the rest of the state, Lenewee, Hillsdale, and St Clair counties are losing CRP and losing it fast, and 07 is the next renewel.


----------



## Double Gun (Feb 22, 2005)

There Are No Birds In The Area Between Jackson And Marshall. I Repeat No Birds. The Area Is Not Worth Checking Out.


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

Steelheadfred said:


> followed by an area in a 60 mile radius around Alma MI or so


Fritz,
There are a few birds around that area, but they are all hens.

Bmac,
I was home this weekend and we have Quail on the farm. I heard them, and my brother has been seeing them quite often.


----------



## fishnfeathers (Jan 6, 2004)

The thumb is the best pheasant hunting I've seen but if you don't know someone it's hard to find a place to hunt. My buddy who lives near Peck has seen more pheasants this spring then he has in years. I camped at his house over the 4th weekend and I heard roosters all over the place but I didn't go out in the fields where we usually hunt. My dog wouldn't stand for me going out to find birds without him and it was too early for him to be out there. In a couple of weeks I plan on going back and run Twister to see what he comes up with. I really think this will be a good year for birds. I'll let everyone know how we make out.


----------



## Bear Creek (Feb 9, 2003)

Steelheadfred said:


> CREP is becoming more and more popular along the water sheds for Saginaw Bay, big issue is the expiration of CRP that is not being renewed in the rest of the state, Lenewee, Hillsdale, and St Clair counties are losing CRP and losing it fast, and 07 is the next renewel.


Amen to that one Fritz, I have seen more CRP come out of Lenawee Cty. in the last couple years. I have seen 0 new, I'm sure there is some but its got to be far less than what we had 5 years ago.

As usual the goverment has to screw up a good program. Its to complicated for farms to qualify. Asking 80 year old farmers to plant $90 an acre native grass plantings isn't going to happen, and you can't qualify if you don't agree to plant at least 40% to native grass!!! I'm not saying its wrong to plant native grass but to make it manditory to qualify knocks to many people out. They just rent it to these meg farms for $100 an acre and let them farm it!!

Bear Creek


----------

